# The feeling of being an outsider.



## Andrew Wiskus (Jul 29, 2018)

Since my return to my lodge I feel that there is a distance with the brotherhood. I know a lot of this has to do with the fact I demitted for a few years and came back, a lot of it abruptly. However even though I've had a warm welcome back by few, I still feel an outsider but some. I don't feel that my connection in Masonry has gained the fire it did as I had first joined. I'm feeling a bit lost, and am wanting to reignite that fire for Masonry. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David612 (Jul 29, 2018)

Andrew Wiskus said:


> Since my return to my lodge I feel that there is a distance with the brotherhood. I know a lot of this has to do with the fact I demitted for a few years and came back, a lot of it abruptly. However even though I've had a warm welcome back by few, I still feel an outsider but some. I don't feel that my connection in Masonry has gained the fire it did as I had first joined. I'm feeling a bit lost, and am wanting to reignite that fire for Masonry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


Take time and find the area you excel in within freemasonry- 
Work for yourself and give to the craft, add value and you will find your place


----------



## David612 (Jul 29, 2018)

Honestly that’s all I have- 
You have to find where the value of the craft is for you.
At this point in time I’ve written short talking points, surgested ways to improve retention and generally made myself more available to help the craft as a whole-
Unfortunately there is not a lot of interest in my area currently so I’ve chosen to try to become my lodges mentor for new candidates-


----------



## Bloke (Jul 29, 2018)

David612 said:


> ...Unfortunately there is not a lot of interest in my area currently so I’ve chosen to try to become my lodges mentor for new candidates-



Sounds good and proactive.

Andrew - how long is it since you returned to your lodge ?


----------



## David612 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Sounds good and proactive.
> 
> Andrew - how long is it since you returned to your lodge ?


Be the change and all that.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Jul 30, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Sounds good and proactive.
> 
> Andrew - how long is it since you returned to your lodge ?


Roughly 3 years

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jul 31, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Andrew - how long is it since you returned to your lodge ?





Andrew Wiskus said:


> Roughly 3 years



Andrew, I think you misunderstood his question.  He's asking when you rejoined your lodge, not how long you were gone.  IIRC, you just rejoined very recently.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Jul 31, 2018)

At least a month now 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jul 31, 2018)

Andrew Wiskus said:


> At least a month now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


Bro Andrew - take heart. The Lodge is like any social group - it will take time to settle in, and  unless you are a EA or FC, they may not be giving you the special attention given to supporting those ranks, perceived as newbies. As a MM, they may just be taking it for granted you will feel part of the lodge and know the ropes.

I think anyone in a lodge, regardless of rank or experience, needs to take responsibility for their own participation and trying to integrate. This means speaking to different people, getting to know them, and making a sustained effort. I would not be disappointed if after a month or so (4 meetings?) that you have not made besties with everyone or perhaps even anyone. I would try to find a single friend in the lodge and build on that.

I've been responding to a lodges call for years to assist them in degrees, and that lodge would still leave me by myself at the dinner sometimes.... but I see it as my job to work the room and say hello. 

One good strategy is keep asking what you can help with. And even if they say there is no job to do, find one which does not step on anyone's toes...

You might have to prove yourself in this group. Esp if they know you had renounced Masonry at one point...

What do you think Bro Andrew ?


----------



## Bloke (Jul 31, 2018)

Oh - and other suggestion - offer to attend the practice as a stand in candidate.. it is a good way to support the lodge and get to spent some time with your brothers..


----------



## EddieGee (Aug 5, 2018)

I would think that time, and a genuine love of your Brethren and the Craft, will heal all wounds and bring you back into the fold.

BTW, I meant to reply to your last post and congratulate you on being accepted back into Masonry. I will try to contact you offline, I'd be interested in discussing some details with you that I believe also pertain to me.


----------



## Matt L (Aug 5, 2018)

All very good advice.  Maybe you need to spice it up a little.  Have you thought about joining the York Rite?  I'm sure a Chapter and Council would welcome you with open arms.


----------



## Andrew Wiskus (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you everyone, I am working hard on building up my reputation back within the Lodge. I am currently with Scottish Rite and I would like to be involved there for a while 

Sent from my SM-N950U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 1, 2018)

Nostalgia is a hell of a thing.

Never expect the present experience to match what you remember the past to be.


----------



## Elexir (Sep 2, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >am wanting to reignite that fire for Masonry.
> 
> Freemasonry constantly changes and not necessarily for the best.   The tide has been going out for decades in my various lodges, chapters and councils.   Numbers decline and remaining brethren lose motivation.
> 
> ...



To qoute that bodies you belong to have declining numbers dont mean that freemasonry as a whole is in danger of dying out since in other places its thriving.
What has happend is not that freemasonry is wrong in any way but that society has changed and a diffrent society mean that fraternal orders dont have the place it used to.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 2, 2018)

Brother_Steve said:


> Nostalgia is a hell of a thing.
> 
> Never expect the present experience to match what you remember the past to be.


Lol...Yeah, we remember the "Good Old Days" with fondness even when those days were not that great.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 9, 2018)

Bruh I felt the same way after being out for a minute, Now I feel okay cause I started to insert my self back in the Lodge.  I volunteer, and I participated in different things in the Lodge, I made them Past Master sit back and wondering why I'm not a Past Master yet, the answer is I don't wanna be, I'm cool with being a Master Mason with knowledge to back it up....Brother it just take some time, you still the same person with a different approach, keep grinding/G\al ways remember to look to the East...The Worshipful Master sees all.....


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 9, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I made them Past Master sit back and wondering why I'm not a Past Master yet, the answer is I don't wanna be, I'm cool with being a Master Mason with knowledge to back it up.


I certainly understand this but I have very much enjoyed my time in the East. In less than 6 weeks I'll be a Past Master. Looking forward to this too! Lol.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 9, 2018)

I see you Past Master...


----------

